# Look Keo 2 Max - Spinning / clipping in



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I recently switched from Speedplay Zeros to Look Keo 2 Max pedals. The wider base has resolved some some wobble issues, but the pedals spin a lot when pushing off. Its a challenge to get clipped in during crits. Is this normal? Do I need to use heavier lube?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Been riding mine for a couple years. 
Have the same issue. 
I have rides where it seems impossible to get in. I look down and the pedal is spinning. This is most annoying when trying to cross a busy intersection with cars behind you.

Some days getting in is butter. 

I want to try Shimano, but that would be sacrilege on the bike. 

I wish LOOK would take another look at the weighting.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

normal for those.... I been meaning to go to Blade2, which I hear is the exact opposite ( don't spin )


----------

